# 2017 SL AWD Radio Issue



## olds (Sep 12, 2017)

Has Nav and Satellite radio with Bose speakers.

Wanted to hear a specific song on thumb drive and scrolled through menu to it. Now, that's the only song it will play. Click FF and/or RW, it plays the same song. Radio is not on Repeat and Random is selected. I see no way to back out of the selection of the song. Tried restarting the radio, removed and reinserted the drive all to no avail. Been going on for about 4 days.

TIA


----------

